# 2nd rf Remote



## webpatk (Aug 13, 2006)

I am trying to set up a second Directv rf remote on an HR22. I already have one set up. Can anyone tell me how to set up a second one to control the same box. Thank you for any help.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

webpatk said:


> I am trying to set up a second Directv rf remote on an HR22. I already have one set up. Can anyone tell me how to set up a second one to control the same box. Thank you for any help.


"The best thing to do" is to set your first remote back to IR, then copy [write down] the steps [keys] you need to do to set it back to RF.
Now move to the other remote and follow the same keystrokes. 
At this point you only need to program the remote [and not the receiver which you did with the first remote].


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

veryoldschool said:


> "The best thing to do" is to set your first remote back to IR, then copy [write down] the steps [keys] you need to do to set it back to RF.
> Now move to the other remote and follow the same keystrokes.
> At this point you only need to program the remote [and not the receiver which you did with the first remote].


No, don't do that, just do the following on the second RF remote leaving the receiver and first RF remote lone:

1. directv device
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 0 0 0 0 1

4. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
5. enter 9 6 1
6. press CH UP 
7. enter the last 6 digits of the receiver ID #, found on a sticker in the access card compartment
8. press SELECT


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Edmund said:


> No, don't do that, just do the following on the second RF remote leaving the receiver and first RF remote lone:
> 
> 1. directv device
> 2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
> ...


OK, I knew you'd have a better way, but for "the simple" way, "it works".
"Also" since this is 2 remotes and not two receivers, why are steps one through three needed?
Starting at step #4 "should be" all that is needed.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Since the second remote never controlled this receiver, who knows what codes might have been entered, since all would have failed anyways, it being RF mode Most find out who manufactured their receiver, and try that brands SAT codes, which is wrong thing to do since no matter who makes the receiver they all use the same codeset one no named brand of sat receiver ever used.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Edmund said:


> Since the second remote never controlled this receiver, who knows what codes might have been entered, since all would have failed anyways, it being RF mode Most find out who manufactured their receiver, and try that brands SAT codes, which is wrong thing to do since no matter who makes the receiver they all use the same codeset one no named brand of sat receiver ever used.


Once again, "I take my hat off to you."


----------

